# Linux Server als Wlan Access Point



## lukelukeluke (2. Oktober 2007)

Hallo,
Ich habe es geschafft meinen Linux Server (Suse 9.3) als Wlan Access Point aufzusetzen. Ich kann connecten und über den Wlan-Client im Internet surfen. Das Problem ist: Sobald ich das Skript laufen lasse, das den Server als Access Point einrichtet, kommt der Server selbst nicht mehr ins Netzwerk (weder lokal noch Internet). Auch komme ich nicht auf den Webserver, welcher auf dem Server läuft, also übers Wlan.
Mein Netzwerk hat auf 192.168.1.1 den Router (und DHCP Server) und ist mit Kabel mit dem Access-Point-Server 192.168.1.38 verbunden.

Ich bin nach dem Madwifi Benutzerhan dbuch vorgegangen. So sieht das Skript auf dem Server aus:

```
# Zuerst einige iwconfig-Befehle...
#[...]
# dann:
ifconfig ath0 up
brctl addbr br0
brctl addif br0 eth0
brctl addif br0 ath0
brctl setfd br0 1
ifconfig br0 192.168.1.101 up
```

Nach dem Ausführen dieses Skripts habe ich auf dem Server folgende Netzwerkadapter (ifconfig):
- ath0 ohne IP
- br0 mit 192.168.1.101
- eth0 mit 192.168.1.38

Route gibt folgendes aus:
192.168.1.0 * ..... eth0
192.168.1.0 * ..... br0
link-local * ..... eth0
loopback * ..... lo
default 192.168.1.1 ..... eth0

Wie gesagt funktioniert es, über den Server mit Wlan eine Internet-Verbindung aufzustellen, der Server selbst kommt aber nicht ins Netzwerk. Ist das ein route-Problem? Ich habe an route zwar nie was geändert.

Ich verstehe auch nicht wieso ich die Bridge benötige. Eigentlich brauche ich die IP 192.168.1.101 doch gar nicht? Kann man nicht einfach einstellen, dass was beim Access-Point reinkommt (ath0) einfach auf eth0 weitergeleitet wird?
Vielen Dank für die Hilfe!


----------



## marekBBB (27. April 2008)

probier mal:
dhclient br0


vielleicht musst noch ipforwarding erlauben
echo "0" > /proc/sys/net/ipv4/ip_forward


----------

